
Ask HN: Compare Landing Pages - Adthusiasts
Hi,<p>I got some feedback that my landing page does not explain my concept very good and that the design isn&#x27;t that great.<p>My old landing page: www.adthusiasts.com<p>New design&#x2F;concept: www.adthusiasts.ca<p>I am interested which landing page you find better and explains the idea of my service better. Looking forward to your feedback.
Thanks,
John
======
punknight
The first site looks prettier, but the newer site actually explains the
concept. You still need to work on your copy. "Point out in the description
what you could do for the advertiser and how the advertiser would benefit in
choosing your team" -> what? Could be a lot easier to understand. How about
"Request sponsorship for your team or event"

